# Position of rears question



## chrischaos (Aug 7, 2009)

I've got a challenging placement problem for my rears. While i can easily wall mount the 1 side the other side will be an issue. Questions: will audessy help if i mount them at the ceiling? Should i mount them on an angle towards the couch? Should i try to drop them thru the ceiling tiles facing straight down? Any and all opinions and suggestions appreciated. Oh, they are swans 5.R 
http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx14/chrischaos/IMG_0479.jpg
http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx14/chrischaos/IMG_0480.jpg
http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx14/chrischaos/IMG_0481.jpg


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Links aren't working...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Cant see you pictures however dont point them straight down as you wont get proper coverage if done that way. You do have options as you can build or buy a bracket that will mount to the ceiling (if not over 10') that will allow you to either hang or mount from the back of the speaker so they point out into the room.


----------



## chrischaos (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry about the links. They worked fine over at AVS. Thanks for the replies. I am going to mount them close to the ceiling, angled down towards the listening position. The problem is the left surround (from listening position). There is no wall, just my beam. If i mount it flush, i'll hit my head every time i walk by. I will have to get creative to mount it on an angle. Anybody use an epoxy to mount a bracket on the back of a speaker?


----------



## chrischaos (Aug 7, 2009)

links should work now


----------

